# Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)



## MisterG (20. Dezember 2010)

*Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

In Malaysia sind die neuen „Sandy Bridge“-CPUs bereits auf dem Massenmarkt angekommen.
Eigentlich werden die neuen CPUs  erst mit der offiziellen Vorstellung auf der kommenden CES 2011, die  Anfang Januar in Las Vegas stattfindet, im Endkundenmarkt erwartet.

Der Shop _Compuzone_ führt die neuen Modelle nicht nur in einer  Preisliste, sondern zeigt auf seiner Facebook-Seite auch ein Foto aus  seinem Geschäft, auf dem drei „Sandy Bridge“-Retail-Verpackungen zu  sehen sind. Sie enthalten laut Aufschrift die Vier-Kern-Varianten Core  i5-2300 mit 2,8 GHz, Core  Core  i5-2300 mit 3,1 GHz und Core i7-2600 mit 3,4  GHz und Hyper-Threading.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preise sehen wie folgt aus:

 Core  i5-2300 2,8GHz für 186 USD
 Core  i5-2300 3,1GHz für 194 USD
Core i7-2600 3,4GHz für 299 USD.

Quelle

*Update:*

Beim chinesischen Online-Händler Taobao wird der Core i7-2600 bereits zum Kauf angeboten. Der Preis  liegt bei umgerechnet 353 US-Dollar, womit die CPU deutlich teurer  verkauft wird als in Malaysia.


----------



## Semi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: „Sandy Bridge“-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Ob man diese CPU's von D aus bestellen kann ?


----------



## Shi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: „Sandy Bridge“-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Im Luxx hat auch einer neulich einen 2500K verkauft


----------



## xTc (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: „Sandy Bridge“-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Das war eine Retail-CPU die aus einem deutschen Shop stammt. 


Gruß


----------



## Shi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Woher hast du deine, xTc?


----------



## MisterG (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: „Sandy Bridge“-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Semi schrieb:


> Ob man diese CPU's von D aus bestellen kann ?



Bernie's PC-Shop

hier solls auch schon was lieferbar geben...


----------



## Superwip (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



> Bernie's PC-Shop
> 
> hier solls auch schon was lieferbar geben...


 
Jetzt vor Weihnachten werden die mit ihrem beinahe Monopol sicher einen ordentlichen Umsatz machen ^^

Und S. behauptet, sie hätten die Technik von Ostern ^^


----------



## Jakob (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Wow, was für humane Preise. 
Na ja, daran wird sich ja sicherlich noch etwas ändern.


----------



## gemCraft (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Die Preise sind zurzeit echt gut. Was wohl die 6 kerner kosten werden? Wenn die auch einen akzeptablen Preis haben könnte es vielleicht doch nächstes Jahr Intel bleiben und nicht der Bulldozer... ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Nanu, was denn für 6-Kerner? Ich denk fürn 1155 sollen keine kommen?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Sollen sie auch nicht  Aber 1356 sind auch SBs 
Oder gemCraft hat nur was vertauscht


----------



## Hugo78 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

6 Core für 1155 wird wohl erst mit Ivy Bridge kommen.

Find ich zwar auch blöd, aber Intel weiß schon, dass 6 Core ein Grund für 1355 und gegen das billigere S1155 Segment ist.


----------



## Wenzman (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum die Prozessoren so günstig sind ? ( Werden sicher noch im Preis steigen, aber trotzdem noch deutlich unter dem was ich erwartet hatte)


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Es wird weder ein 6 core für 1155 kommen noch werden die teurer werden.
Meine Güte, der 1155 ist als Mainstream/Gamer sockel angedacht, das maximalste was da kommt ist nen besserer 4 kerner als der 2600k(was schon schwierig wird).
Ivy wird dann eher mit 4 kernern auf 1155 und 1365 gehen und mit 6ern auf 1365 und 2011.
Die Preise(ca 300€ für den i7 2600k, allegmein ~20€ mehr für den freien multi) stehen jetzt schon fast seit monaten fest bzw kursieren im netz, da wird sich nix mehr ändern, da könnt ihr mich gern drauf festnageln.


----------



## GaAm3r (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Goldenmic du hast recht 
Die Preise sind Nice


----------



## Rizzard (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Die Preise sind völlig normal (bei dem einen Shop sogar überteuert - aber wenn wunderts).
Wer mehr als 300€ für nen 4-Kerner ausgibt ist doch selbst Schuld.

Naja, Intel hätte manchen Leuten wohl auch 400€ aus der Tasche ziehen können.


----------



## H8XXX (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Toll! Soll das heißen, dass mein i7 920 jetzt untere Mittelklasse ist? 

Hoffen wir mal, dass die 8 Ender und Spiele die sie nutzen, kommen werden!


----------



## GaAm3r (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Ja für 700€


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Wow, Wucherpreis - aber ist ja normal...Hier, ich habe mit dem Core I5 2500K für etwa 200 Euro gerechnet. Ist da jetzt was falsch? ist der jetzt viel teurer oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Ihr bringt mich hier teils durcheinander


----------



## Rizzard (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> Wow, Wucherpreis - aber ist ja normal...Hier, ich habe mit dem Core I5 2500K für etwa 200 Euro gerechnet. Ist da jetzt was falsch? ist der jetzt viel teurer oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
> Ihr bringt mich hier teils durcheinander


 

Ist doch kein Wunder das die Dinger vor Verkaufsstart so teuer angeboten werden.
Der 2500er wird sich im Neujahr schon bei ~200€ einpendeln.


----------



## Rollora (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum die Prozessoren so günstig sind ? ( Werden sicher noch im Preis steigen, aber trotzdem noch deutlich unter dem was ich erwartet hatte)


Weil sie einfach bisherige Prozessoren und Preisgebiete ersetzen


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

öhm billig wo was ?

230 euro für ne 2300 cpu wat den noch 

und hört mal auf zu sagen das es billig sein soll ,

defintiv zu teuer 160 euro währe innterresannt


----------



## Rollora (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> öhm billig wo was ?
> 
> 230 euro für ne 2300 cpu wat den noch
> 
> ...


wenn er die hälfte leisten würde, und somit so schnell wäre wie ein 160 € AMD Prozessor, DANN würde ich auch sagen, er wäre teuer, aber für die Leistung, bei der geringen Verlustleistung (etc) sind 230€ sehr günstig.
8 Threads @ 3.4 ghz ist schon hammer, wie gesagt bei der geringen Verlustleistung. Mit Turbo sogar 3.8 ghz. Die Höhere Pro/Mhz Leistung ist in manchen Bereichen auch nicht zu verachten... alles in allem ein Super Prozessor, "schade", dass ich mir vor einem Jahr schon 2 gute Jungs geholt habe (i7 860 Spielen+Arbeit und 980X für die Arbeit)


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Was habt ihr für Probleme mit den Preisen?

Das sind immerhin die schnellsten Quadcores, die je gebaut wurden und sie sind schneller als alles, was die Konkurrenz aktuell zu bieten hat, einschließlich der Sechskerner- was erwartet ihr?


----------



## Rollora (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Probleme mit den Preisen?
> 
> Das sind immerhin die schnellsten Quadcores, die je gebaut wurden und sie sind schneller als alles, was die Konkurrenz aktuell zu bieten hat, einschließlich der Sechskerner- was erwartet ihr?


90-95% der Käufer von Prozessoren haben damit eh kein Problem und die anderen 5-10% wollen halt treu zu ihrer Marke (AMD) halten und alles andere schlecht reden.
Ich bin zwar keiner von irgendeinem Lager, sondern kaufe das was genug Leistung für mich hat und im richtigen Preisrahmen liegt, also auch AMD wenn die wieder schneller sind, aber das schlechtgerede von guten Dingen, nur weil man in eine Marke verliebt ist, mag ich auch nicht besonders...


----------



## gemCraft (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sollen sie auch nicht  Aber 1356 sind auch SBs
> Oder gemCraft hat nur was vertauscht



Ja hab ich , aber wer blickt da bitte momentan noch durch?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

[Klugscheissmode an] Ich 
@Rollora Der 2300er hat keine 8 Threads, sondern nur 4 Threads bei 4 Kernen, der einzige mit 8 Threads wird der i7 2600/k sein. [Klugscheissmode aus]


----------



## Kyoss (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Der 2300er hat keine 8 Threads, sondern nur 4 Threads bei 4 Kernen, der einzige mit 8 Threads wird der i7 2600/k sein.



Du hast den i7 2600s vergessen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Jop ^^ 
Also einfach gesagt die gesamte i7 26xx Reihe wird 8 Threads haben alle anderen nicht


----------



## dyabel (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Ich denke die Preise dürften durchaus als überteuert betrachtet werden. Hier auf PCGH stehen doch irgendwo die Preise wie Sie kommen sollen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere soll der i5-2300 den i5-760 ersetzen. Die Preisangabe war bei 177 USD also sollte er sich nach der veröffentlichung auch in der Preisregion von dem i5-760 wieder finden. Von daher sind 230 Euro im moment ein ordentlicher aufschlag für 3 Wochen warte zeit wenn man bedenkt das der 760er bei circa 170€ liegt.


----------



## kuer (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

Gibt es schon Benches, da ja alle wissen wie schnell die neuen sind ?


----------



## danomat (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

ich werd auch bald einen komplett neuen rechner anschaffen. warte nur noch auf benchmarks.  dann wirds ein amd 1100t oder der i72600k.

was ich im moment überhaupt nicht blicke das die sockel sich namenstechnisch doch nicht ändern, aber man doch ein neues sandy bridge board braucht. da blicken leute die sich nur so ab und zu durchlesen kaum noch durch XD


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*

@danomat Und was fällt dir bei den Namen Sockel 1156 (Lynnfield) und Sockel 1155 (Sandy Bridge) auf? 
@kuer Kuck mal in den Sandy Bridge Sammelthread, unter der Kategorie Prozessoren.
Da gibt es schon Benchmarks von Usern und OC Versuche


----------



## MisterG (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



kuer schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Benches, da ja alle wissen wie schnell die neuen sind ?



SandyBridge Core i7 2600K review


----------



## tigra456 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Also noch mal für die doofen.

Die 6 und 8-Kerne Cpus werden auf den 1356 Boads kommen (Und diese kommen erst später im Jahr 2011)?


----------



## kuer (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Danke MisterG und War1lock. Da brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen und ein Umstieg ist auch nicht nötig, da wenn überhaupt, ist der Abstand doch recht gering. Danke noch mal für die Infos.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Da kann man schon schwach werden und über einen Wechsel auf Intel nachdenken. Mal sehen ich warte mal noch bis Januar und dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## pibels94 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

genau so geht es mir auch 

wenn der i5 unter 200€ kostet denke ich auch drüber nach.

dazu dann eine schöne 5870/6950, was will man mehr?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

dachte ich auch :O
mich freuts umso mehr...da ich so oder so mir so ein teil zulegen werde !


----------



## Antalos (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Wenn der I7 nicht deutlich über 300€ kostet ist er meins...ansonsten kann man mit dem i5 2500 auch noch sehr gut leben


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Also noch mal für die doofen.
> 
> Die 6 und 8-Kerne Cpus werden auf den 1356 Boads kommen (Und diese kommen erst später im Jahr 2011)?




Naja nicht ganz.
Es gibt außer dem sockel 1155 noch die zwei sockel 1356 und 2011. 2011 klingt verwirrend, ist aber so 
Jedenfalls wird einer davon wohl eher für server sein, der andere so ein Mix zwischen Normalanwender/Gamer und server/ was weiß ich. 6 Cores werden warscheinlich für beide kommen, 8 Cores steht afaik noch in den Sternen ob da überhaupt was kommen soll...also je nachdem wie lang es den Sockel halt gibt.


----------



## Superwip (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



> Naja nicht ganz.
> Es gibt außer dem sockel 1155 noch die zwei sockel 1356 und 2011. 2011 klingt verwirrend, ist aber so
> Jedenfalls wird einer davon wohl eher für server sein, der andere so ein Mix zwischen Normalanwender/Gamer und server/ was weiß ich. 6 Cores werden warscheinlich für beide kommen, 8 Cores steht afaik noch in den Sternen ob da überhaupt was kommen soll...also je nachdem wie lang es den Sockel halt gibt.



Na ja, fast...

1356: ein oder zwei einzelne CPUs, Tripplechannel Speicher, Nachfolger des Sockel 1366, High-End Desktop und Server

2011: bis zu 8 einzelne CPUs, Quadchannel Speicher, Nachfolger des Sockel 1567, Multi CPU Server, teils eventuell sogar HPC Anwendungen

Dabei ist keiner dieser Sockel wirklich angekündigt und es ist bis zum heutigen Tag möglich, dass Intel den Sockel 1356 einfach "auslässt" und im High-End Bereich ausschließlich auf den 2011er setzt

Vermutet werden für den 1356er und 2011er jedenfalls native 8-Kerner wobei aber auch 6-Kerner erscheinen sollen; im Server Bereich soll es aber auch für diese Sockel (wie auch aktuell für den 1366er und 1567er) 4 und 2 Kerner geben welche für Privatanwender aber weniger interressant sein dürften da man in diesen Preisregionen in der Regel sowieso immer auf einen ordentlichen Prozessor setzt; möglich ist aber auch, dass es, speziell für Sockel 2011 sogar CPUs mit noch mehr Kernen gibt; spätestens mit den 22nm Ivy Bridge CPUs soll Anfang 2012 die maximale Kernzahl auf den Intelsockeln weiter steigen; das diese neuen CPUs sockelkompatibel zu 1155/1356/2011 sein werden ist hoch wahrscheinlich


----------



## belle (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben*



Rollora schrieb:


> wenn er die hälfte leisten würde, und somit so schnell wäre wie ein 160 € AMD Prozessor, DANN würde ich auch sagen, er wäre teuer, aber für die Leistung, bei der geringen Verlustleistung (etc) sind 230€ sehr günstig.



Mann, mann, mann, ich versteh das echt nicht. 
Doppelt so schnell (also AMD Prozessor hat die halbe Leistung) ist bei mir aber was ganz anderes. 

The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Bitte bei den Tatsachen bleiben...


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

also ich werde ja definitiv von meinem phenom x4 9850 auf nen i7-2600k wechseln komme was wolle xD frage is nur wann genug geld da is


----------



## belle (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein enormer Geschwindigkeitszuwachs, aber willst du nicht lieber auf den Bulldozer warten?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

nene aber jez lass ma lieber nich zu viel ot machen 
also nochma was zum thema ich finds iwi komisch das nur ein laden die schon hat  ob die wohl einfach verkaufsverbot umgehen


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



belle schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann, ich versteh das echt nicht.
> Doppelt so schnell (also AMD Prozessor hat die halbe Leistung) ist bei mir aber was ganz anderes.
> 
> The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> ...



also ich sehe da keinen 160€ AMD Prozessor in dem Test - den 1090T gibts jedefalls nicht um 160


@Topic ... die 353$ kommen sicher dadaurch zustande das die Verfügbarkeit wohl extrem knapp ist. Zum offiziellen start und breiter Verfügbarkeit wird das sicher anders aussehn.

mfg


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

öhm bevor einige mich anpöbelt informiert euch mal 

seit wann hatt ne 2300 cpu sandy brige 8 kerne ?

vieleicht wachsen die nach oder wie .

I5 750 = I5 2300 
I5 760 = I5 2400

S Modelle , sind für die Sparfüchse gedacht Strommäßig 

ansonsten 

nur die K Modelle soll man angeblich ocen können ,anderfalls wenn das so ist kauf ich nichts .
bleib ich lieber bei 775 sockel .
Wenn Intel auch die mit 5ghz in den Markt schmeißen würde ,wenn es keine Ocen gibt dann verzichte ich drauf ,das ist wie wenn ich ne auto kaufe und keine anderen Felgen draufmontieren kann , dann kann mich Intel mal Kreuzweise .Meine Meinung

Warte dann auf Amd Bulldozer 

Muahhhhh


----------



## belle (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

@XE58 
Dann vergleicht man eben den SandyBridge mit einem günstigen X4 955 oder einem X6 1055T für um die 160€. Den kann man doch außerdem noch relativ gut übertakten.
Trotzdem habe ich recht, AMD bedeutet nicht halbe Leistung. In manchen Anwendungsgebieten trifft das vielleicht annähernd zu, das ist aber nicht allgemeingültig. Man muss AMD nicht schlechter machen als sie sind, das ist alles... 

@Topic
Die neuen SandyBridge CPUs haben sehr viel Leistung pro Takt, was ich auch sehr begrüße, jedoch werde ich mir im nächsten Jahr bestimmt noch keine neuen Komponenten zulegen. Der Performance-Gewinn eines Phenom II von DDR2 zu 3 ist mir zu gering und auch ein SandyBridge Prozessor ist für mich zur Zeit nur rausgeworfenes Geld, da mir meine CPU in allen Fällen schnell genug ist. Ich freue mich allerdings auf kommende Vergleiche mit dem Bulldozer. 
Für Hardcore-Enthusiasten sind die SB-K CPUs natürlich genau das Richtige, wobei ich eigentlich alle, die einen Quadcore neueren Datums übertakten, als solche bezeichnen würde...


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



belle schrieb:


> Den kann man doch außerdem noch relativ gut übertakten.



Das gilt aber auch ganz besonders für SB - 4,8 - 5GHz unter Luft sind da ja bekanntlich möglich. Selbst wenn man in der Praxis mit Lukü nur bis etwa auf 4,5 kommt ist das trotzdem noch sehr beeindruckend.



belle schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich recht, AMD bedeutet nicht halbe Leistung. In manchen Anwendungsgebieten trifft das vielleicht annähernd zu, das ist aber nicht allgemeingültig. Man muss AMD nicht schlechter machen als sie sind, das ist alles...



Das ist richtig - aber solche behauptungen gibts halt immer wieder - von beiden Seiten

mfg


----------



## KeKs (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Nur für den Sockel 1365 sollen 6 Kerner kommen aber nicht für den Sockel 1155


----------



## DC1984 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Sicher, dass dann auch beim Shrink auf die 22nm Ivy Bridge keine 6 Kerner für Sockel 1155 eingeführt werden?!

Gruß DC


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Das weiß man jetzt zwar noch nicht, aber ich nehme nicht an dass man auf einem Mainstream Sockel 6 Kerner einführen wird - Außerdem werden die Topmodelle auf 1356/2011 ja 8 Kerne haben.

OT: bruce112 Du solltest ernsthaft an deiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten.
mfg


----------



## DC1984 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Aber kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass der Sockel 1155 länger als der Sockel 1156 existiert, und dass auch CPUs ohne GPU ende 2011 oder 2012 erscheinen werden?
Upgrade auf 1155 ist bei mir schon so gut wie beschlossen.

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Wie lang der halten wird kann keiner sagen. 
Welchen Sinn sollte es machen die GPu wegzulassen?
Würde den Fertigungsprozess warscheinlich nur verteuern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



DC1984 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass dann auch beim Shrink auf die 22nm Ivy Bridge keine 6 Kerner für Sockel 1155 eingeführt werden?!
> 
> Gruß DC


 
Davon kannst du ausgehen, die 22nm sind nur eine Verkleinerung der Fertigung, sonst kommst da nichts. Erst mit der neuen Generation nach Ivy werden die Karten neu gemiscsht.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Ist ja normal bei Intel, Tick-Tock halt 
Die danach heißt übrigens Haswell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Bedeutet aber auch alle zwei Jahre neue Sockel.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

2 Jahre müssen erst einmal ins Land ziehen, bis dahin kann ja noch einiges kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Na ja, einen 12 Kerner Ivy wirds sicher nicht geben.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, einen 12 Kerner Ivy wirds sicher nicht geben.



Daran denkt auch keiner, wenn er sich den 1155 zulegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Aber es gibt ja noch andere Sandy Sockel.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja noch andere Sandy Sockel.



Natürlich, trotzdem kann man bislang nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob der 1155 ausschließlich mit 4Kerner befüllt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Wenn anders sein sollte, wäre ich sehr überrascht.
Die stärkeren und mehrkernigeren (geiles Wort) CPUs werden den anderen Sockel vorbehalten sein.
Eine Extreme Edition wirds ja für 1155 auch nicht geben.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Auch wenn ich dir an sich zustimme ist das ganze dennoch ziemlich Glaskugelmäßig


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, einen 12 Kerner Ivy wirds sicher nicht geben.


 
Darauf würde ich nichts verwetten; wenn dann aber für Sockel 2011...

Allgemein ist es gut möglich, dass die Kernzahl mit dem Shrink steigt, war ja auch beim Westmere so- möglicherweise auch auf allen Sockeln; 1155 Sechskerner sind sicher nicht unwahrscheinlich aber auch alles andere als gesichert



> Die stärkeren und mehrkernigeren (geiles Wort) CPUs werden den anderen Sockel vorbehalten sein.


 
Die Desktop Speerspitze auf Sockel 1356/2011 werden 8-Kerner bilden, mit Ivy Bridge kommen vielleicht sogar 10 oder 12 Kerner; es gibt ja auch Hinweise darauf, dass AMD bei seiner 2. Bulldozer Generation 2012 auf bis zu 5 Module/ 10 Kerne setzen wird, dass "muss" Intel freilich angemessen kontern


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, einen 12 Kerner Ivy wirds sicher nicht geben.



und das steht jetzt genau wo? - was mit Ivy Bridge kommt weiß noch keiner, also von sicher kann man hier sicher noch nicht sprechen - vieles ist möglich 12Kerner für den 2011 sind genauso möglich wie 6 Kerner mit GPU für den 1155

mfg


----------



## Darklogic (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

aber wohl eher für den 2000er sockel
damit will intel ja locken


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Sind das schon wirklich die 32nm CPUs ??


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge-CPUs bereits käuflich zu erwerben (Update)*

Will ich meinen da Ivy in 22nm gefertigt wird


----------

